# Shrink wrap for lip balm tubes



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone have a easy way to open these things so that you can put the tube in? 
David


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

rub your finger and thumb on some beeswax. you could also try that stuff that bank tellers use for counting money


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I use 3 GRAM EMPTY COSMETIC PLASTIC SAMPLE JARS found on ebay just pour and go.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with what berkshire bee said. Beeswax on your fingers works great for traction.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Found a new way to open them. Thin Latex rubber glove. You know the ones you buy by the box. Work great. I have fault this for years. 
David


----------

